# [ports] plage pour le service http (résolu)

## pti-rem

Bonjour,

Je constate que on ne peut pas utiliser n'importe quel numéro de port pour n'importe quel service et qu'il y a une façon bien établie d'utiliser les ports.

Actuellement, je souhaite connaître la plage de ports acceptable pour un service Web http et https autres que les ports standards 80 et 443

J'ai trouvé une liste des Ports logiciels : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_de_ports_logiciels

Je trouvé aussi, avec un préambule bien clair

 *le site http://www.frameip.com/liste-des-ports-tcp-udp/ (sans les liens actifs) qui wrote:*   

> Les numéros de port Tcp et Udp sont codé sur 16 bits délimitant ainsi leurs valeurs entre 0 et 65535. Les ports connus ont la particularité d'être assignés par l'Iana. Ils sont, dans la plus part des operating system, utilisés par des process en mode root, admin ou encore, avec des doits utilisateurs avancés. Vous retrouverez les détails de fonctionnement des ports avec Tcp et Udp dans la Rfc 793 et la Rfc 768. La liste est divisée en trois parties nommées :
> 
>     - Les port connues, compris entre 0 et 1023
> 
>     - Les ports enregistrés, compris entre 1024 et 49151
> ...

 

Est-ce que je peux assimiler les «ports dynamiques ou privés» comme des ports libres d'usage ? pour mon usage.

Ou il me faut trouver des ports aucunement attribués ?Last edited by pti-rem on Tue Jul 26, 2016 4:47 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## El_Goretto

Bonjour pti-rem,

Les RFCs ont pour but de définir des normes, afin d'assurer une interopérabilité entre systèmes informatiques.

Libre à toi dans un cadre privé de faire "n'importe quoi", la bienséance (et le bon sens) voulant quand même que tu te restreignes à ne pas entraver la bonne marche de systèmes tiers. Exemple: faire n'importe quoi avec son adressage réseau interne, pourquoi pas, mais mettre la zone sur la partie publique (internet) ne serait pas terrible.

Pour ton cas particuliers, les ports d'écoute de services que tu proposes, ce n'est pas "grave". Les impacts sont bénins et se limiteront aux utilisateurs de tes services, cela n'impactera pas la bonne marche de "l'internet mondial". A toi de convenir avec eux de la façon d'y accéder (exemple: un serveur HTTPS sur un autre port que le 443 n'est pas évident...).

----------

## pti-rem

Bonjour El_Goretto,

En fait, je cherche des plages de ports pour du service http et pour ne pas impacter.

Je peux utiliser 8888 et 8887 pour du service http sans créer de dommage ? ou il vaut mieux que je remplace le 8888 par un autre port comme le 8887 qui ne mentionne aucun service en cherchant sur le site évoqué ?

Je vais remplacer le 8888 par 8886 et comme ça j'aurai fait tout mon possible. Après recherche, de 8805 à 8879 c'est libre et c'est amplement suffisant.

J'utilise plusieurs ports pour expérimenter plusieurs sites simultanés sur mon IP statique de WAN ; c'est transparent pour les navigateurs.

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> les ports d'écoute de services que tu proposes

 

Je n'ai rien proposé. J'ai cité un site.

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> ce n'est pas "grave". Les impacts sont bénins

 

De quels impacts parles-tu ?

Juste «A toi de convenir avec eux de la façon d'y accéder» ?

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> un serveur HTTPS sur un autre port que le 443 n'est pas évident...

 

Merci ! C'est toujours bon à savoir.Last edited by pti-rem on Thu Jul 28, 2016 12:12 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## El_Goretto

pti-rem, prends un pas de recul et respire un coup  :Wink: 

Je pense qu'il y a simplement une mésentente sur le "tu" de mon post précédent: il ne désigne pas "pti-rem", mais n'importe qui (par exemple moi, le lecteur, etc.), puisqu'il s'agissait de montrer un exemple de prise de libertés par rapport à ces normes.

Et pour des ports d'écoutes, il n'y a que les utilisateurs de tes services qui vont devoir les connaître si tu les mets à des valeurs non standard. Pas d'autres impact. 

Est-ce plus clair?

----------

## pti-rem

Merci d'avoir répondu El_Goretto

Je suis susceptible et il y a aussi la chaleur... 

J'avance quand même et je vais respirer le frais du soir  :Wink: 

Restons en bonne entente, c'est tout ce que je demande.

C'est clair.

----------

